# Tail Wagging question/concern



## Yogi2009 (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok so Yogi just turned 14 weeks and his tail still doesn't wag. He's a Shih tzu/Bichon/Maltese cross. My mom bought one of his sisters from the same litter and her tail started wagging at around 10 weeks. I know he has some control over it because it's not limp...it's curled up on his back and once in a while I see it move a little, but it just doesn't wag.

It's just strange. I know he's a very happy puppy. We give him exercise even though we're in an apartment for now and keep him busy with plenty of chew toys and other toys. I even taught him to sit and am working on other tricks. Another lady I spoke to who has a Pomeranian/Papillon mix said that her puppy's tail didn't start to wag until 14 weeks or so. 

Just wondering what your thoughts are on this? He has a dysfunctional tail!


----------



## gkyc (Apr 27, 2009)

I can only provide a "me too" here.

My 16-week old maltipoo never wags his tail at me or anyone.

I have seen it go between his leg in the last while but the "standard" position is curled up over his back.

George


----------



## Yogi2009 (Mar 31, 2009)

George,

I'm glad Yogi's not the only one. Isn't it weird? His standard tail position is curled up over his back, too...

It baffles us.


----------



## hulkamaniac (Feb 11, 2009)

Don't know. Zero's tail is docked, but still goes non-stop. Brutus suffers from happy tail. It never stops going. I almost wish he didn't wag his tail so much some times.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Alvin's not a big wagger. I mean, I've seen him wag on occasion, but that isn't his general response to being happy.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

I have a Golden that appears to have been beaten with a silly stick, and he doesn't wag much at all. He's more likely to vocalize than wag his tail. When he does wag his tail, however, the motion originates just behind his shoulders. Every dog is different.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Neither of my guys is a big tail wagger. They use their tails more with other dogs than with people.


----------

